# Leave heat on or not while at work?



## MikelA (Aug 17, 2016)

Hi guys, I have a quick question. Soon it will be very cold where I live (I live in Michigan), and I am wondering if I should leave the heat on while my family and I are at work. When we are home, the temperature in the house is around 70 degrees, but when we leave for work, we have always turned the heat off, which means the temperature can drop to 60-62 by the time we're back from work. What do you guys do when it gets really cold outside? Do you guys leave the heat on 24/7? I don't think I have ever come back home and seen the thermostat bellow 60 degrees, but it could happen when we have single digits outside and the the heat has been off for 8 hours or so. 

Thanks in advance 

:rainbow:


----------



## annarose (Jul 19, 2016)

I've been trying to figure out the best approach for this too, since it's starting to get cold enough to turn the heater on here too. I've been leaving mine on all day for Apollo. My thermostat kind of messed-up so for the first few days I came home to an overheated house and a grumpy budgie. So I started setting it a little lower (around 18C = 65F) just to make sure the temperature never drops too much.

I would suggest doing the same. Don't turn your heater off entirely when you're out for the day. Set it so it will turn on if the temperature drops below a budgie-tolerable level. Also, if you can control the temperature in each room, you can always just leave the heat on in the room your budgie is in, to save energy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*annarose has offered you good suggestions. :thumbsup:

If you feel the need to completely turn the heat off while you are at work, then I would suggest you invest in a budgie friendly space heater to use in your budgie's room while you are away.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/314674-keeping-budgies-warm-winter.html*


----------

